# application apn sans fil ?



## chnoub (18 Octobre 2012)

je cherche a transformer mon iphone en APN ou scanner sans fil, connecté en wifi a mon mac: je clic, la ptoto se retrouve sur le mac DIRECTEMENT sans autre manip... ca existe??? (en lancant les applications sur l iphone et le mac évidement)


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2012)

Facile avec le partage de photo. Toute image prise avec l'iPhone s'enregistre sur iCloud et est transmise immédiatement à iPhoto.

C'est tout en natif.


----------



## chnoub (22 Octobre 2012)

yes; la reponse dans l'absolu est bonne sauf que je veux pas polluer mon iphoto sur mon macbook air qui me sert pour le boulot  j'ai donc désactivé le partage avec mon iphone! c'est vraiment pour une utilisation de temps en temps; mais j ai trouvé la solution de dropbox en attendant: depuis l appli iphone je peux ajouter une photo dans un dossier dropbox.
avec la photo prise par une appli scanner, j ai en plus l'OCR, et le redressmeent si j ai pris de travers, ce que ne fais pas iphoto


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2012)

Dropbox marche bien également. Je l'utilise régulièrement. Bonne idée.


----------

